# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  خربشت خربشت وهذا الي طلع معاي

## عفاف الهدى

خربشت خربشت وهذا الي طلع معاي
قاس انت ايها اليوم....جعلتني مخنوقة ...حبست دمعاتي أكثر من مرة....لماذا يا يوم قسوت علي...آه يا يوم كم من الوقت قضيته حبيسة العبرى ...كم من الوقت ضاع وأنا تائهة مع  مع .......؟؟؟؟ لا أعلم مع من وكيف !!!!!!! مضت تلك الساعات واللحظات !!! .....ايها اليوم اذهب ولا تعد ..وغدا بإذن الله غد جميل وسعيد....سأقضي ساعاته بين احضان السعادة ...وسوف امزقك ايها اليوم وارمي صفحتك السوداء ..لأستقبل غد بصفحة ملونة ومزينة بالحب والسعادة ...............
حرر البارحة 
3/10
ربيع الأول

----------


## السيـدة

سلمت وسلم عطاؤك يا عفاف الهدى
كلمات رائعة

----------


## قطرة عطاء

أخت عفاف بارك الله جهدكم ..بنت الهدى كاتبة متميزة فقد تعلمت الكتابة مع أخيها الشهيد السعيد السيد الصدر فكانت منارا للعلم ..المرأة لا يمكن ان يوقفها شيء ولقد بدأت فلا يوقفك إلا بري القلم 
دمتم بخير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السيدة شكرا لتواجدكم

قطرة 
سأحاول
مشكور عالتواجد هنا

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

*كلمات روعة ياعفاف الهدى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلمي ليي يالعلويه

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

بداية موفقة عفاف
كل منا في هذه الحياة يتعلم ومواقف الحياة كفيلة بذلك
لتكن حياتك ملؤها السعادة والراحة .. وعافاك الله من كل مكروه ..
تقبلي مروري

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا نسومة 
مروركم اسعدني كثيرا :amuse:

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*هكذا نحن نعيش ونتعمق في موقف قد يؤثر على قلمنا فنطلقه مع كلمات جميلة
نتفاجئ عند قرائتنا لها مره أُ خرى فنسأل أنفسنا أهذا نحن من كتب هذه الكلمات
ينساب القلم بحروفه وكلماته مكون لنا سيل من الجمل تبهرنا عند قرائتنا
فما أحلى هذا التعبير وهذه المشاعر 
زادكِ الله من عنده وحباك الكثير الكثير
ومع فيض جديد ننتظر ابدعاتكِ*

----------

عفاف الهدى (02-27-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كلامك اسعدني اخية 
وبانتظار جديدك

----------

